# Thermaltake P500



## Schigga (3. September 2009)

hi ich Besitzer eine Thermaltake P500 Pumpe und sie ist ziemlich laut 

kann man die irgenwie leiser bekommen 

ich kühle damit Graka GTX 275 

CPU Q6600 

und NB,SB und Spawa von meinem X38 DS5 

und ein 360er radi kühlt das alles 

naja soll er zumindest


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. September 2009)

Ja kauf dir ne neue Pumpe.


----------



## dorow (3. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal eine und war damit eigentlich zufrieden (sie hat ja auch Keramik lager). Nur mal vor weck. Ich hatte die Pumpe auf ein Stück Akustik Schaum gestellt. Die Pumpe lag frei drauf, sie wurde nicht befestigt!


----------



## Schigga (3. September 2009)

naja meine is ja schon gut defekt ich musste eine unterlegscheibe auf die keramikwelle stecken da sonst das ding was sich gedreht hat schon richitg geschliffen hat 

die pumpe is bestimmt schon 3 jahre alt und der hintere deckel wo die platine stizt is weg und ich musste die pume auch schon löten da mir mitten im betrieb ein kabel abgerissen ist ich habe es ab nur gemerkt da der pc richtig gehackt hat 

dann hab ich mal auf die cpu temp geguckt und hab gleich den schalter am nertzteil umgelegt damit der pc aus geht

die cpu hatte 95 grad 

und es war der q6600 den ich immernoch benutze 

ich hab glück gehabt das er nicht defekt ist nun


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Schmeiss die Pumpe weg und kauf dir eine Aquastream Xt, HPPS oder Laing. De halten wenigstens deutlich länger.


----------



## Udel0272 (4. September 2009)

Ich nutze zwar auch 2 tt pumpen in 2 rechnern und hatte noch nie probs damit aber wenn die pumpe die selbe qualy hat wie der rest den tt herstelt würd ich dir auch zu ner anderen pumpe raten !!!


----------



## icecold (4. September 2009)

Ich würde mir ne neue kaufen die von madz gennanten Pumpen kriegst du für 60-70€. Dann haste keinen Ärger mehr und die sind relativ leistungs stark.

MfG


----------



## Udel0272 (4. September 2009)

hier im forum will bestimmt jemand ne gute günstig verkaufen mach doch mal ne anfrage bei kauf gesuchen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Bei mir gibts jeden alle 4 Wochen 2 Aquastream Xt Ultra zu kaufen. Sind aber schon beide weg.


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

ich hab mir eine aquastream 12 pumpe organiesiert abere is halt noch nicht da kann man die auch umbauen ?? auf ultra aber is keine xt


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Nein, nur die Xt Serie kann man upgraden.


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

aber taugt die normale den was ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2009)

stimmt nicht man kann auch bei älteren modellen ein upgrade machen jedoch muss da die platine mitgetauscht werden aber bei welchen modellen das genau geht weiß ich auch nicht
Aqua Computer Webshop - aquastream Upgrade Kit auf aquastream XT - Ultra Version 41068
aber finds nicht grad billig da kann man sich gleich ne neue standart kaufen und wenn man bock hat später für 25€ mit nem code die ultra freischalten

ich hab die alte variante auch gehabt und mir erst letztens die xt standart gekauft aber hatt mit der alten genauso gefunzt nur war der durchfluss da bissl schwächer


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

ich glaub ich muss heut nacht meinen pc nochmal umbauen meine temps sind nicht gut 

cpu q6600 @ stock im idle 32 grad

mobo 42 grad 

und graka GTX275 43 grad gpu temp 

das ist doch im allgemeinen zu warm oder ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2009)

nö ich hab im idle cpu kerne ca.44° und mainboard 50° die frage ist wie die temps bei vollast ist


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

@Soldat0815

das ist natürlich <ne coole sache und das einzubaauen schaffe ich denke ich doch


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Schigga schrieb:


> aber taugt die normale den was ?


Ja, die ist auch ganz ok. Natürlich wäre der Kauf einer neuen XT besser gewesen.



Schigga schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss heut nacht meinen pc nochmal umbauen meine temps sind nicht gut
> 
> cpu q6600 @ stock im idle 32 grad
> 
> ...


Idle Temps sind uninteressant. Sag uns doch mal die Last-, Raum - und Wasertemperaturen!


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

kann ich später also die wasser teps und die raum temps last kann ich jetzt machen 

denn freundin pennt und ich will sie ja nicht wach machen den muss erstmal lüftersteue3rung duchen mit tempsensors


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

so hier mal ein paar temps aber easytune gibt mir andere ergebnise als core temp


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2009)

die temps passen


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

Mod Thermaltake P500 pump (56k warning) - XtremeSystems Forums

ich würde meine pumpe gerne so modden aber kein plan was das für ein deckel ist und min englisch ist nicht das beste 

leider


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. September 2009)

das ist ein selbst gedrehter deckel an einer cnc-maschine


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

hm schade und ich hab keine möglichkeit an sowas ran zu kommen


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

so dei restlichen temps raumtemp ist 23 grad und wasser temp ist 37 grad


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Das ist sehr viel. Mit einem extra Dual oder Triple lässt sich die Wassertemperatur sicher um 5-10° senken. 
Eine Delta von 15° ist schon sehr, sehr ordentlich.


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

ich habe einen Tripple radi also einen 360er angeschlossen und ich habe noch einen 360er da aber der passt nicht in den pc ??


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Dann bau ihn extern auf!


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

wie solllte denn eigentlich die reihenfoge sein ich hab angefangen von der pumpe zur sb dann zur graka dann zur NB dann zum SPAWA dann zur cpu dann Radi und schließlich in den AGB wo es danach wieder in dei pumpe zurück


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Reihenfolge ist egal, hauptsache AGB vor Pumpe.


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

evtl leigt es auch an meinem cpu kühler habe einen Ybris A.C.S. Black Pearl 
aber ich hab danoch nen inovatec i cool rev 3.0 werde den mal testen später


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Nein, liegt es nicht. Die Differenz Raum zu Wassertempertur lässt sich nur mit mehr Radiatorfläche verringern.


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

das ist schlecht den ich hab ken destiliertes wasser mehr


----------



## Madz (4. September 2009)

Dann geh dir doch welches kaufen! 2,50/5l


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

ja mal gucken obs waqs gibt bei rewe


----------



## Schigga (4. September 2009)

so hab hrad 5 l gekauft für 1,99 € bei edeka


----------



## Schigga (5. September 2009)

ich hab meinen pc nun mit 2 radis gekühlt und die temp is gut runter gegangen


----------

